# Red Tegu Size



## Gx3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok so the only real size I can find is "3-4 ft+", but I was wondering is there a size difference between the red vs black and white argentine tegu? And what is the size difference between males vs females, all I've heard is that the females are GENERALLY a bit smaller. Well its a noob question but I haven't been able to find any conclusive answers so I thought I'd ask people that have actual experience with tegus. Thanks guys.


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 20, 2008)

I've read/been told that Reds consistently get to the larger end of their common range... which is 4' for males and slightly over 3' for females...

So basically a male B&W will get "up to" 4'... and a male Red will get 4'...

I'm sure other's will confirm/correct this though...


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 20, 2008)

Reds have more bulk then the black and whites, but both reach about the same size of about four feet long.


----------



## Gx3 (Jun 21, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the info guys!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 21, 2008)

This is a hot Red Tegu! http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=684#684


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 21, 2008)

I forgot to mention. Our male Red is about 3 feet long but is missing about a foot of tail (happened before we got him). He's about 8.5 lbs.


----------

